

Show HN: 3 Day Coder - For Bootstrappers - damonpace
http://www.3daycoder.com

======
damonpace
I built this to bridge the gap between full time development and getting your
startup funded or ramen profitable. If you are a developer starting your own
project, please sign up and create your profile. There are a lot of companies
who would love to hire you part time for their projects.

~~~
tehwebguy
This is cool, I just signed up.

When did this go live?

~~~
damonpace
Thanks, I just launched it officially yesterday.

------
sixQuarks
I really like this idea, and can see myself using it, but I do have one
concern: What happens after the product is built? I will need maintenance and
will want to add things later on. It doesn't seem like I can rely on a 3-day
coder to stick with me long-term.

~~~
damonpace
I'm leaving that up to the coder and you to decide how to handle long term
work/maintenance. Ideally, there will be other coders who can pick up where
the other left off. That's why we are having people add skills.

------
ohheyworld
cool initiative for teams who can build product to get hired together to build
prototypes of ideas for other people (that's what we're doing right now to
bootstrap)

